# Divx web player could not download the video please chcek your internet connection!



## sliwa_2525 (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know what to do with it i have already reinstalled firefox flashplayer and divx ot was like this since yesterday 
I use win XP service pack 2 I turned off the firewall and everything else that has something to do with internet except for firefox 

How can I fix it?? please help!


----------



## UnLoKi (Mar 18, 2008)

sliwa_2525 said:


> I don't know what to do with it i have already reinstalled firefox flashplayer and divx ot was like this since yesterday
> I use win XP service pack 2 I turned off the firewall and everything else that has something to do with internet except for firefox
> 
> How can I fix it?? please help!


Beside, i appeared exactly such window with mistake while i used one DivX Web Player without codecs to it. Try go at on site http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/ and load there DivX for Windows (i, strictly, use browsers Mozilla Firefox, Opera, Internet Explorer and all are got), and You solve its problem.


----------



## UnLoKi (Mar 18, 2008)

Test the Web Player(http://www.divx.com/divx/webplayer/postinstall.php) after instaling.


----------



## sliwa_2525 (Mar 12, 2008)

I already did it but it did not help at all. On that test site and main site of divx web player there are no problems with divx the problem appears with all other siteswhere Divx web player is needed


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

If you are trying to play a streaming DivX file that was on the Stage6 database, then you will be unable to play it full stop. This is because DivX shutdown Stage6.com. The files may still be indexed by other sites, but because the database itself has been taken off line, they will no longer be availible. Alot of sites linked videos in DivX format to Stage6, so this has effected alot of people. Link

Is this what you mean?


----------



## sliwa_2525 (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know but it could be it the problrm is what to do now when I wont to watch something that used to be on the divx because I take it it can not be fixed right 

Thanks very much


----------



## dg311 (Jun 17, 2008)

are you opening the ninja video helper link above the video playing window? this applet has to be opened all the time for the video to play.


----------



## sliwa_2525 (Mar 12, 2008)

propably I do I will check it


----------



## Nishat (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Ninja video*

hi
does anyone know how to unblock sites that have been blocked by AVG. when i tried clicking on ninja video helper on the avg sign i accidentally clicked on keep blocking, and now i cant download the ninja helper. 
how do i get around this?

thanks.


----------



## hagoo (Oct 26, 2008)

I have DivX player, and even after that extra little applet in Ninjavideo says online, none of the divx videos work. Their magavideo links work fine, though. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Taj123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Woo Hoo finally figured this out...

I had the same issue and installed java from the above website

http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp

After that no more issues, let me know how you guys get on


----------

